# 1996 Kona Hot



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

Picked this gem up last month. I stripped down a Project 2 fork, found some rattle can color match paint, and then applied some model airplane decals (WWII Corsair) to keep the "Stars" and "Bars" theme happening throughout. Not really period correct but I think it turned out quite well.

The Reynolds 853 ride is smoooooth as silk.


----------



## abmtnbkr (Sep 26, 2005)

Yep...nice lookin ride. Good work on the fork and the stars are a great addition.Two thumbs up.....


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

Great score on that one, I would be quite happy riding that. Good work on the fork too. :thumbsup: 

You just need a set of 8 speed Suntour XC-Pro thumbshifters to really set it off.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ooohh.. this is a bike i worshipped. i remeber a test of a 1991 or 92 Hot at bicycling mag that had barends, bars, stem and fork made of ti. gearing was xc pro. 
frame was prestige ultralight and concept. never was a name so right for a bike.:thumbsup:

the only caveat would be the axle to crown distance on that fork. being a 96, i guess it's steering was planned for a 2.5in fork. as it is it must ride like a fast cx bike.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

that bike is sweet.


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

colker1 said:


> ooohh.. this is a bike i worshipped. i remeber a test of a 1991 or 92 Hot at bicycling mag that had barends, bars, stem and fork made of ti. gearing was xc pro.
> frame was prestige ultralight and concept. never was a name so right for a bike.:thumbsup:
> 
> the only caveat would be the axle to crown distance on that fork. being a 96, i guess it's steering was planned for a 2.5in fork. as it is it must ride like a fast cx bike.


colker - there's more to this fork then meets the eye. It started life as a "threaded" P2 making the A to C measurement 395mm. I cut the threads off and had an extension added. Because it's a steel fork the weld is _very_ trustworthy. Besides, the forces in the middle of the tube are negligible.


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

top_ring said:


> colker - there's more to this fork then meets the eye. It started life as a "threaded" P2 making the A to C measurement 395mm. I cut the threads off and had an extension added. Because it's a steel fork the weld is _very_ trustworthy. Besides, the forces in the middle of the tube are negligible.


Very interesting indeed. When I looked at the pictures it didn't look like a suspension corrected P2.

Check http://www.kona.dk and go to Bikes and Stuff, your 1996 is right there in the catalogue but with a Judy XC fork. I'm not sure where I came up with the Suntour XC-Pro shifters idea, I could've confused it with an earlier model Kona. I have heard that the 8 speed XC-Pro thumbies are a pretty good combination with XTR.


----------



## ohiomoto (Aug 4, 2006)

*My 94 Custom*

Here's my 94 Kona Custom Hot. It was built by Tom Teesdale and I was still ridding it up until about a month ago. I am having a hairline crack in a weld fixed, a disc mount added and a repaint. It will then go back to fill 2006 XTR.

I bought it on a race program. It was full xtr, Pull Star hubs and marzocchi xc500 fork. 20" frame was just under 24lbs with that build. In this picture I have a set of King hubs and a Duke Race fork.









Actually, that's not the King setup. This is my FrankenBike setup. I had a set of WTB wheels on it with a 06 XTR shifting set up on the rear with the Dual Control lever operating the front brake. (Motocross style.) I sold all of my original XTR stuff, so I threw a Grip Shift on there to run the front derailleur and V-brake.

Also, this was the Ultimate Ultrastrong tubeset...a fantastic set of steel with a really unique down tube.









In 96 they went to the 853 tube set. I have a Jamis Dragon with this tubeset and it's great too! I am using the Jamis right now, but I plan on swapping all of the parts back to the Hot when it's done.

I will ride the Hot until it snaps in two...I love that bike.


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

That's a great looking frame. Amazing how well the old Kona's ride. I have a 94 CinderCone that came out of retirement this year, and I love it. :thumbsup: 

Anyone know where to get some frame stickers for the 94 bikes? I took mine off years ago, thinking it was a smart thing to do.:madman:


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice to see some 1994s. Here's my lava dome thats currently undergoing a rebuild:










I found a threaded project two fork... cant wait to ride it next spring. Its been ten years!


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

ohiomoto said:


> Here's my 94 Kona Custom Hot. It was built by Tom Teesdale and I was still ridding it up until about a month ago. I am having a hairline crack in a weld fixed, a disc mount added and a repaint. It will then go back to fill 2006 XTR.


Great to see another HOT. The only other Hot's I've seen have been in photographs. There's not many around any more. All the Hot's were custom built in the USA. As well as Kona's Ti frames and the aluminum framed "KU" from the same period. That's what made them special.

I'm just wondering though... were all the steel frames done by Teesdale?


----------



## ohiomoto (Aug 4, 2006)

My SN# starts with TET... which stands for "T.E.T. Cycles / Tom Teesdale"

This is on his site:



> Bicycle Group 1990-95
> Kona "Hot" production and custom frames.
> Tange Prestige Concept/Ultimate Tig Welded.
> Kona 94 Haole Prestige tig welded Road frame production.


I think Sandvik built the Ti frames, but I don't know who built the rest.

Also, I tired to get stickers for my frame and had no luck. Kona told me to have someone make them. Well, it's going to cost $150 or more to have them made without the original artwork. You would think Kona would have the art on file somewhere, but they didn't seem to be much help there. Maybe they just don't have it anywhere. I would love to find a set...


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

www.konaretro.com you can download the 1993 or 1994 artwork. I'm having stickers cut out of them right now for $30.


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

top_ring said:


> Great to see another HOT. The only other Hot's I've seen have been in photographs. There's not many around any more. All the Hot's were custom built in the USA. As well as Kona's Ti frames and the aluminum framed "KU" from the same period. That's what made them special.
> 
> I'm just wondering though... were all the steel frames done by Teesdale?


I remember looking at the Kona catalogues back then wondering why anybody would get a HOT when the KU was a lot lighter. Many years later, I have learned the value of the heavier steel frame. There aren't many HOT's around, but I can't remember ever seeing a KU.


----------



## ohiomoto (Aug 4, 2006)

top_ring said:


> Great to see another HOT. The only other Hot's I've seen have been in photographs. There's not many around any more. All the Hot's were custom built in the USA. As well as Kona's Ti frames and the aluminum framed "KU" from the same period. That's what made them special.
> 
> I'm just wondering though... were all the steel frames done by Teesdale?


BTW, Your bike looks great! I like the fork.

FYI: The bike handles great with a 80mm fork. I think I like it better than with the 63mm it came with. The bike was almost too agile and not stable. It seems more sure footed with the 80mm fork. Of course, the fork is a lot better than the original, so that may have a lot to do with it. Also, I run 15-20mm of sag on my fork so my a/c probably settles into the same area as it did with a stiff xc500.

The 853 on my Dragon might be slightly stiffer than the Tange Ultimate on the Kona, but the Tange might be a little more lively. No real flex with either bike. Just that the Dragon feels more "tank'ish"...strong and smooth. The Hot feels more connected to the ground...smooth and responsive. I am really interested in how I perceive the difference when I go back to the Hot.

These tubesets have got to be two of the better ones around. IMO


----------



## ohiomoto (Aug 4, 2006)

ameybrook said:


> www.konaretro.com you can download the 1993 or 1994 artwork. I'm having stickers cut out of them right now for $30.


THANK YOU!:thumbsup:


----------



## ohiomoto (Aug 4, 2006)

Here's another that I found a while back. Click the link for more info about this bike.

*SS!*









*This is the same area mine needs to be fixed. Notice the spot weld on the right.*









*There's that tube again.*


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

top_ring said:


> colker - there's more to this fork then meets the eye. It started life as a "threaded" P2 making the A to C measurement 395mm. I cut the threads off and had an extension added. Because it's a steel fork the weld is _very_ trustworthy. Besides, the forces in the middle of the tube are negligible.


if you add the extension on top of the steerer you still have a lower axle to crown than the original design. not that it ruins the ride or anything. it's a matter of how you like it. the BB is lower than other Konas and your seat is slammed all the way back both show the front is significantly lowered. otoh you did a great job and tyhe bike looks wonderfull.


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

colker1 said:


> if you add the extension on top of the steerer you still have a lower axle to crown than the original design. not that it ruins the ride or anything. it's a matter of how you like it. the BB is lower than other Konas and your seat is slammed all the way back both show the front is significantly lowered. otoh you did a great job and tyhe bike looks wonderfull.


Yeah baby - just the way I like it. A whippy front end. Just pedal and point!


----------



## Stevecaz (May 14, 2004)

Nice Hots

I wish I had a good picture of mine to post. The only one is a racing photo that is framed and I'm not taking it out to scan. 
I have a '93 made by Tom Teesdale with Tange Prestige/Ultimate. I've twice gotten "nice welds" by random people on the trail. The paint was a royal purple fade to metallic gunmetal. I say "was" because the paint was tired and chipped and had 2 sets of replacement downtube decals over the years, so I've stripped it down to repaint. That was a year ago so I've have to get on the stick and give it new life. I'm thinking about sending to a power coater, but not sure if that would blend out the beautiful weld scallops. 
I'm on a nice Cdale CAAD4 disc in the meatime, and its just not the same. I'm planning to make the Hot back into my main ride and ditch the Cdale. Nothing compares to the ride of the Hot. It can't take a long suspension fork, but I still have my Judy SL with speed speed springs and Risse catridge. 62mm is all I need. Oh, and I even still using my old school Cook Bros. RSR cranks on my CDale that I'll move back. I haven't found a single reason to upgrade after 12 years.


----------



## SimonConnell (May 11, 2004)

The Stars n Bars Hot pictured a couple of threads up now belongs to me - I'd badgered the guy to sell it to me for a couple of years and he finally gave in.

What ohiomoto refers to as a spot weld is actually a trick of the light - its perfectly smooth all the way round the tube. There's not much of a weld there though. I've not really had much of a chance to get out and about on the trails on the bike since I brought it, but I'll report back when I do. Sure is pretty though....!


----------



## ohiomoto (Aug 4, 2006)

I've finished restoring my 94 Hot. I like to call it "super retro". Cantilever bosses are gone and a disc brake has replaced them. It has been repainted and rebuilt. I'm running the Reba with 70mm of travel and the bike weighs in right at 24lbs.

You can get more detailed information by visiting the gallery posted in THIS link.


----------



## haggis1978 (Nov 12, 2005)

Thats just bike porn dude. lovely job.


----------



## mattbrown (Jun 18, 2006)

ameybrook said:


> Nice to see some 1994s. Here's my lava dome thats currently undergoing a rebuild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet bike, i used ot own one of them, 16" with risers. and halsons, and snowflake design front wheel, if it was bigger i would have kept it but alass it was too small for me and had to go.


----------

